# MH Parking Brantome & St Cyprien France



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have been travellling along the River Dronne the last few days and found a couple of nice spots.

We first found the Aires at the motorhome dealers on the outskirts of Brantome, 1.2 km from the village. There is water and electric hookup here. 
BUT after walking into the village found a large grassy area where all the motorhomes were parked, this is by the river and park and a very short walk to the amenities of the village. No services here though although there is a toilet a short walk away and with paper :wink: 
However there are free services at the SHOPPI supermarket about 2 mins drive away.

We also stopped at Bourdeilles at a small aire by the river again, although quite a small village it was also nice to while away the time there.

Its lovely and sunny and hot here today  so will sign off with that :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We know these well, Rita and have overnighted at the dealers, Font Vendome. The last time we stayed it was a couple of Euros to dump and take on fresh water with another 2 or 3 Euros to stay overnight and electricity is laid on too.
http://tinyurl.com/onjfe

The grassed area in Brantome is one we like.
Shopping in the Auchan in Perigueux and pop up the road to eat our lunch and enjoy the afternoon in Brantome.

http://tinyurl.com/s3ohn


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Gillian,
We enjoyed the market as well and would have stayed the week-end but there was a gymkana on the sunday so mh had to be gone by sat pm. We are now at St Cyprian where there is EHU although a storm knocked out the electrics to the village this morning but back on after lunch. Mind you it was VERY HOY yesterday so thankfully has cooled things a little.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rita

We enjoyed St Cyprien too apart from having to tell car drivers off on the Sunday morning for parking in the area set aside for motorhomes. The weekend is not the best time to visit. 

Have you tried taking your evening G&T over to the seat in the middle of the car park. We started a little social gathering there. 

http://tinyurl.com/n6eh3


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

No never tried that Gillian  

We are now at Prayssac in the Lot Valley and the aires here is small but quiet and near to all the shops. There is also an old railway line that has been turned into a walk/cycling route. The water and dumping facilities are free as is staying overnight. Also at Puy L'Eveque which is situated opposite the Gendarmerie so good security :wink: 
There is a good market here at Prayssac and internet at the library which is where I am now. Will be moving on to Luzech and the Cahors where there is a new aires I believe.

We have been lucky to miss the storms apart from a bit of wind and rain at St Cyprien.


----------

